# Onani Master Kurosawa



## ~Shin~ (Jul 18, 2008)

*Onani Master Kurosawa*



> Onani- means masturbation. And that's what this guy is good at. Every day after school, he sneaks into the mostly unused girls bathroom on the 3rd floor, and masturbates. Until one day when he's caught.....



*Genre:* Drama, School Life, Doujinshi

*# of Vol:* 4

*Onani_Master_Kurosawa_Chp1_Hidoi~!_Translators*

*NOT A H-MANGA*

So anyone read this?


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe its not Hentai.

It just had to be said, but it is the synopsis fault. It is defiantly something different, and looks like it will be entertaining to read.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 19, 2008)

It's funny as hell. Just imagine Light from Death Note exacting justice through masturbation and you have this manga.


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 20, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> It's funny as hell. Just imagine Light from Death Note exacting justice self gratifying pleasure through masturbation and you have this manga.





I guess it is easy to tell who will be the one that finds out about his little hobby. Question is though where, will the plot go from there. 

Looking forward to the next chapter.  His face will be priceless when he actually does get caught.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 20, 2008)

Gah...

I... I'm a little lost. Well, because it's unusual material for me, so it's a discovery.

The character design of the main character makes me think of Lelouch in Code Geass, but definetely with the "Yagami Light" touch. Only... his objective is his little hobby... 

I don't know, maybe the change in the second chapter will be something interesting, but for the plot, I hope it's not only "Lol, my plan to sneak in the toilets, lololololololol !!!!". Well, no, it can't be...

The idea is interesting, if it shows what a pathetic character this Kurosawa is. Like me. Only that, I'd prefer to jerk off to real girls in real sex rather than having this little daily routine...

I'll be following !


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2008)

read it online here ch 13


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jul 30, 2008)

The second chapter is finally out! 

 here

 This will only get more interesting.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I saw that on /a/. 

I was going to post it here but I couldn't find a ddl link.

Time for more FAPNOTE!


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 6, 2008)

Fourth chap out
here


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know what to say except this has got me hooked.  I can't wait to see what he does.?


*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll probably tape pictures of them up in the stall instead of using his imagination to do his duty.  To him, that's probably the ultimate revenge.


----------



## Kanae (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm loving this manga  Usually /a/ keeps me updated, but I guess this works just as well. Glad to see a thread for it.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 7, 2008)

Dude wtf man

FAPNOTE


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 23, 2008)

Fifth chapter is out. Best shit in this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



JUST AS PLANNED!


----------



## DJ_Frog (Aug 23, 2008)

Chapter 5~
Adult Swim Video Link


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 23, 2008)

"*Sticky White Judgement*"   


So fuckin awesome


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 23, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> "*Sticky White Judgement*"
> 
> 
> So fuckin awesome


I rofl'd at that title too.

And yeah, those were some awesome panels.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 23, 2008)

MOST EXCELLENT STUFF I'VE READ !!! Hahahahhahahahahahahahahahajhaoahhahaoiuhafohaksuheiuz !!!!

Fapnote...

"The female whose name is written in this note shall be sprayed"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Lawl...carrying out Kira-like justice over those two bullies. Fap note indeed 

I have to admit, the storyline so far has thrown me for a loop so far. I wonder what's Kitahara reaction will be to that? It probably won't be "just as Planned"


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 23, 2008)

I read the five chapters yesterday, hilarious stuff.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

so I was like, lol I'll read this people say it's funny

then I went

DDD:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

What really makes this series amusing is the fact that it takes itself so seriously on a certain level that you can't help but to find it a bit overblown.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 23, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> What really makes this series amusing is the fact that it takes itself so seriously on a certain level that you can't help but to find it a bit overblown.


It's true. Remember potato chips? Now just think of that only Kurosawa is fapping and _Low of Solipsism_ is playing in the background.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

Wtf, this sounds kind of sounds like My Balls. xD I might have to try this.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Wtf, this sounds kind of sounds like My Balls. xD I might have to try this.


It's not an H manga and it's definitely more... serious.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

His "just as planned" face is epic 

I'm enjoying this manga so far.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> It's not an H manga and it's definitely more... serious.



Not fapping is serious business. Especially if it destroys the world.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 23, 2008)

shit is great

i wish i had a penis to get revenge like that


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 23, 2008)

For a moment, I thought he really got them, and was going to fap right into their faces !

But Kurosawa was more intelligent than that ! 

"I will become... THE NEW GOD OF WANKERS !!!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> For a moment, I thought he really got them, and was going to fap right into their faces !
> 
> But Kurosawa was more intelligent than that !
> 
> "I will become... THE NEW GOD OF WANKERS !!!"



Well, he has to plan his revenge methodically. If he outright attacked them then this series is over...but playing mind games and staying within the shadows makes things a whole lot more interesting


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, he has to plan his revenge methodically. If he outright attacked them then this series is over...but playing mind games and staying within the shadows makes things a whole lot more interesting



I'll lol if he actually gets his cock sucked in the end, though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'll lol if he actually gets his cock sucked in the end, though



Well, those two bullies are most likely small fries since he sized them up already in terms of their personalities and intelligence. I'm guessing when and if he does act it will be against bigger and more difficult prey


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, those two bullies are most likely small fries since he sized them up already in terms of their personalities and intelligence. I'm guessing when and if he does act it will be against bigger and more difficult prey



Like... MEN? 

He can't really take revenge on men, that'd be homo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Like... MEN?
> 
> He can't really take revenge on men, that'd be homo



The series would lose all meaning if he went in that direction  

It has to be people who can be judged and used as fapping material xDD


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'll lol if he actually gets his cock sucked in the end, though


That squirrel-girl is gonna end up doin it, me knows it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 23, 2008)

Great manga lol, but I really felt sorry for the poor squirrel girl, those bitches are so mean! Kurosawa hopefully keeps on screwing them over royally and through the shadows just as he likes it


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Like... MEN?
> 
> He can't really take revenge on men, that'd be homo



I'l tell you who's the Homo. That Nagatzuka dude. He's suspicious, sticking to Kurosawa so annoyingly and calling him "King". He's the "L" of this Fapnote !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> I'l tell you who's the Homo. That Nagatzuka dude. He's suspicious, sticking to Kurosawa so annoyingly and calling him "King". He's the "L" of this Fapnote !



Even though he was used as an alibi that would be funny if he the one who ultimately brought him to justice


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Great manga lol, but I really felt sorry for the poor squirrel girl, those bitches are so mean! Kurosawa hopefully keeps on screwing them over royally and through the shadows just as he likes it



That's all intended, as you can guess. We're supposed to build up a lot of hate against those bitches to support their downfall


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm glad a lot more people are reading it now.

But it's sad that FAPNOTE never had a chance to get publicized. It's better than just about every generic school life manga. 

Kurosawa is also pretty fucking awesome. I endorse his "justice" 100%.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, you got to have guts to fap in the school's bathroom. Lol, can he not wait until he gets home?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmmm, you got to have guts to fap in the school's bathroom. Lol, can he not wait until he gets home?



He likes the thrill of doing it somewhere forbidden. During his spring break, it didn't appear he had the urge to fap not even once while at home.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, I just finished reading the 5 chapters. Pretty awkward. But I give him props for fapping with his imagination, I couldn't do it. =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Epic revenge but I'd be worried about DNA evidence


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL DNA testing. But Kurosawa probably has some plan if that ever does happen.

Masturbation Genius ftw.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Well to be fair those two girls aren't exactly the brightest pair in that school. But he's definitely has to be more careful and thorough in the future.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmmm, you got to have guts to fap in the school's bathroom. Lol, can he not wait until he gets home?



It's not as hard as you may think or at the workplace bathroom...


----------



## Binary (Aug 26, 2008)

It's like they took my life and drew it.
Except I have never done anything like that...


----------



## Batman (Aug 26, 2008)

. . . so I've only read one chapter so far but,


----------



## Jimin (Aug 29, 2008)

This is like the creepiest manga I ever read. Its not bad though.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 29, 2008)

Cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 29, 2008)

I was tempted to fap in school yesterday. Could not do it though. I lost my hall pass. ;_;


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

Fapping in school ain't nothing, i did it all the time when all my m8's had classes and i was bored.

Btw, what's a hall-pass again?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm totally enjoying this manga!!

where is chapter 6!?!?!?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2008)

NEED ANOTHER CHAPTER


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2008)

New chapter is made of soooooo much win


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 11, 2008)

fuck yeah!!

*downloads


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Exposed 
I'm dying to see what she wants his help for


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Sep 11, 2008)

Can't wait to read the next chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, I wonder what Aya's request will be? And from their first meeting it did seem that Aya wasn't entirely fooled by Kurosawa's excuse, rather she just accepted it at the time.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

She probably doesn't even think badly of him despite what he does.

Maybe she does the same


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> She probably doesn't even think badly of him despite what he does.
> 
> Maybe she does the same



That would be so awesome, if she did, however, Kurosawa is pretty astute at keeping his distance from most people and avoid drawing any attention to him that might make him a victim at bullying. That or he won the luck of the draw.


----------



## Binary (Sep 14, 2008)

I bet it's something dirty.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 15, 2008)

She's probably gonna be his Misa.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2008)

NEW CHAPTER

Yup


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> NEW CHAPTER
> 
> Yup



The typesetter side of me wants to re-do the chapter due to the quality


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah it was pretty poor quality wise

Id take anything though after the wait though lol


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Um, OK. That chick is clearly the most evil in this story. She herself won't do anything, but she'll make other people do stuff simply because she believes its right. Sure, it was mean of that other chick to laugh at her but she didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Um, OK. That chick is clearly the most evil in this story. She herself won't do anything, but she'll make other people do stuff simply because she believes its right. Sure, it was mean of that other chick to laugh at her but she didn't do anything wrong.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It wouldn't be shocking that Naitou said mean things behind her back, especially since she has already shown to perpetuate an already bad situation such as the time when Kitahara was accused of stealing that guys uniform. It wasn't that she didn't say anything and laughed but she fueled the fire by giving that smart comment about Kitahara liking that guy and of course joining in when they were shouting "confess". Her attacks maybe indirect, but sometimes can be considered just as bad as a frontal assault. 

The only difference between her and the other two girls, were that they were more obvious in their attacks.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 17, 2008)

Solid chapter, and the typesetting will probably be better when Hidoi~ makes their release.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 17, 2008)

lol @ fap note


----------



## Binary (Oct 17, 2008)

Naughty Naughty.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 17, 2008)

This is so fuckin funny.. "JUST AS PLANNED" about fapping


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

oh shit, new chapter!?!!?

*goes to read


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG



*Spoiler*: __ 





EVIL BITCH IS EVIL!!






I'm fucking loving this!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 17, 2008)

so far this series is  with a lot of


----------



## Jimin (Oct 28, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but she isn't any better than them. At least they were willing to do their own work, shes blackmailing someone else to do her work. That makes her worse than her bullies IMO.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Yes, but she isn't any better than them. At least they were willing to do their own work, shes blackmailing someone else to do her work. That makes her smarter worse than her bullies IMO.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2008)

chap 9 scan: Mangafox


----------



## Jimin (Nov 4, 2008)

^Cool chapter. I like the new feel of the story. I like the new character.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2008)

new char is ok - the direction in which the story is going is still ok as well, wonder how long till something changes big.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2008)

Chapter 7-8 have been released (in the case of chapter 7 a better version is out.)

[Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 20, 2009)

Chapter 9:
BETWEEN THE WHEELS

Chapter 10:
BETWEEN THE WHEELS


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2009)

lawl @ harhui suzumiya and code geass references


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope Kitahara wouldn't ask him to do something to that other new girl.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 20, 2009)

Boring chapter IMO. Nothing really happened.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 17, 2009)

hell yeah... I thought nobody would do this after Colombia said he wouldn't be able to...


----------



## Nunally (Apr 18, 2009)

LITERALLY,
BUCKETS OF CUM

wish there was moar development though


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 20, 2009)

but... aren't we getting exactly that?...


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2009)

Great stuff. Plot advanced a lot. He also matured a bit.


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2009)

Wow, chapter 15 was like a bizarro version of the regular version of this story. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2009)

He was bound to get a conscious at some point. Didn't think he'd puke after masturbating to her though.


----------



## Jicksy (May 26, 2009)

what was with the street fighter references


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 2, 2009)

THe little references to other series are pretty fun. I started reading this today and got up to chapter 8 since I was so curious about where things would be going. I enjoyed that Kitahara figured out what Kurosawa was doing with all the little bits she noticed about him. For a second I thought he might end up turning on her for blackmailing him.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 3, 2009)

I cant explain what kept me interested in this manga. its a pretty funny read


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THAT FUCKING BITCH !

That's all I need to say.




It's crazy how a story like that can get interesting !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2009)

I knew Kitahara would target Takagawa at some point, but I guess they wanted to have Kurosawa develop genuine feelings for her before springing this on us. 

But why would Kitahara do this? I can understand the other incidents where the girls were either bullying her or taking pleasure in her misery (indirectly), but Takagawa has been nothing but a friend.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

big cliffhanger here! I just cant wait for the next chapter.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 6, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I knew Kitahara would target Takagawa at some point, but I guess they wanted to have Kurosawa develop genuine feelings for her before springing this on us.
> 
> But why would Kitahara do this? I can understand the other incidents where the girls were either bullying her or taking pleasure in her misery (indirectly), but Takagawa has been nothing but a friend.



Page 7. The second panel. She's heard their discussion.

And I think she also has feelings for Kurosawa.

Jealousy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> Page 7. The second panel. She's heard their discussion.
> 
> And I think she also has feelings for Kurosawa.
> 
> Jealousy.



That's what baffles me. I can see anger over being picked on, but just being jealous? Plus, I doubt she would tell Kurosawa, so what excuse will she give him for making her his next target? Because I'm pretty sure Kurosawa will want to know the reason.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

When do new chapters get released?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

I wanna punch that girl in teh face, she is low down! LET HIM FAP IN PEACE!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> When do new chapters get released?



.....


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be any time intervals. It kinda just gets translated when it does. XD


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

That sucks, I'm interested to see how Kurosawa reacts.


----------



## mastermind360 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh I did not see that coming. Absolute pure craziness.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 30, 2009)

Holy shit!!!!!!!  fuck Naruto and Pain arc, fuck Stark release, fuck Magellan!! now I'm going to be a Onani Master Kurosawa fanboy.


----------



## Nightjumper (Jul 1, 2009)

[Fap Note mangaka] TROLLED MY FANDOM!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2009)

Didn't see that pairing coming O_O


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 1, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFurther comments are irrelevant from my side...

*closes briefcase, stands up and shakes fist to heavens angrily*


----------



## Jimin (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, that was unexpected. I guess this makes them enemies?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

Another manga I would be embarrassed to tell my friends irl, that I'm reading. Still pretty funny, and surprisingly engaging...O_o

Of all people I didn't expect her to get together with that guy


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2009)

Dude, I seriously hated the chick glasses in the beginning of this chap.

Then when he got to school, my heart started beating really fast. And when that guy said he had a gf, I felt my heart sink all the way down to my ass. And when she appeared, and said what she said, I swear I felt the exact same thing he was feeling.

Only 17 chaps and it's already gotten more feelings out of me than 95% of all the manga i've ever read.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 3, 2009)

I actually thought something would happen that would shock Kurosawa, since his good tone with Takagawa just seemed to good to be true. However it did surprise me that she would end up dating the otaku..o_O

Still... Because of the name of the manga, and what it's about, it's definitely something I couldn't tell a soul I'm reading


----------



## Cibo (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, since the potentiall girlfriend is out of reach for him, he will be back to fapping


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 3, 2009)

More like emo mode perhaps...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 4, 2009)

Fuck, I hate that chick. And what the hell did Takagawa find in that Otaku? I was shocked to find out she became his GF.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 4, 2009)

Still why she wanted to get her punished by Kurosawa ? until now she only wants to get punished evil girls.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2009)

Meh, saw this coming. I've read all 4 volumes But still, translated, its even sadder


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Still why she wanted to get her punished by Kurosawa *? until now she only wants to get punished evil girls.



That's exactly what I want to know. She hasn't given any reasoning to why she should be punished.


----------



## Binary (Jul 4, 2009)

She probably likes Kurosawa.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 4, 2009)

^ Yes.

She probably did it for his sake.

She kept telling him he would regret it, and I don't think that she would make him regret it, but if he let things play out, he would regret it. Which seems like now he does.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 4, 2009)

the problem I see even if she knows Kuro likes  Takagawa punish her would still hurt him so she still don't care too much about him...I think it must be something more fishy .


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2009)

Inferiority complex perhaps, ''this girl is being too nice to me'' and that sort backfired into jealousy?.. I don't know...

Or maybe she just had honest intentions and wanted to protect Kuro...


----------



## Inugami (Jul 5, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> *Inferiority complex perhaps, ''this girl is being too nice to me'' and that sort backfired into jealousy?*.. I don't know...
> 
> Or maybe she just had honest intentions and wanted to protect Kuro...



I think you hit the nail...or well thats what I think after reread chap.16 

Hotfile
Hotfile
Hotfile
Hotfile

that girl must be Kitahara .


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Dude, I seriously hated the chick glasses in the beginning of this chap.
> 
> Then when he got to school, my heart started beating really fast. And when that guy said he had a gf, I felt my heart sink all the way down to my ass. And when she appeared, and said what she said, I swear I felt the exact same thing he was feeling.
> 
> Only 17 chaps and it's already gotten more feelings out of me than 95% of all the manga i've ever read.



This

The last mangas which managed to stir up emotions in me were UxU and Ichigo 100%, both in their earlier parts.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2009)

meh Ichigo 100% 
It was good most of the way, but gets more credit than it deserves imo. Maybe I'm missing something... It did take the unexpected turn in final choice of love interest though... 
Main character was an annoying person for most of the time, indecisiveness for the fail?



Oxvial said:


> I think you hit the nail...or well thats what I think after reread chap.16
> 
> Chikamatsu Monzaemon
> Chikamatsu Monzaemon
> ...



Good point, could be her. But why would Takagawa be so open with Kitahara?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe she likes that Otaku, and now that Takagawa became his GF...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2009)

Zaru said:


> This
> 
> The last mangas which managed to stir up emotions in me were UxU and Ichigo 100%, both in their earlier parts.



Suzuka managed to do the same early on, then there was the downward spiral. I just want to know just what direction this series will go in from this point on.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2009)

No Bitter Virgin? Well it was a bit short perhaps...


----------



## Smoke (Jul 5, 2009)

Zaru said:


> This
> 
> The last mangas which managed to stir up emotions in me were UxU and Ichigo 100%, both in their earlier parts.



Yes!!!!

UxU didn't stir my feelings, so much as it did my penis, simply because I've always had teacher fantasies. I expect the next chapters to do a shitload more stirring


And Ichigo100% stirred them at the end. The ending left me in "wtf" mode for 3 days. 


I liked suzuka too, people give it too much shit.

And bitter virgin was alright. Like you said, maybe it was too short.

But then again, length doesn't matter. The manga "white clouds" had my crying at the end and it was a one shot.

Can't wait to see what happens next with out hero


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2009)

Also, I actually read chapter 6-17 today since I haven't caught up in a while.

I lol'd so much at the haruhi and code geass references


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2009)

Lelouch isn't a bad person to partially model his main character as...Or I don't know if it's simply the reference that made me think that their style is a bit similar...lol

How long do you guys/girls think this manga will last btw?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

4 volumes. All of which I've read. Volume 3 and 4 were....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice!!!!


I wonder if the pair will try to find out what's wrong with him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

I've read all the chapters from this chapter onwards, untranslated. It starts getting really confusing since its untranslated.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2009)

^Just be careful with raw spoilers...

I like the reaction Kurosawa made, I wonder how things will end up for these people...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

The ending. SUCKS ASS.
What do you mean by "be careful with raw spoilers"?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyon-kun!! 

I had a feeling Kurosawa would slip up and let his anger out. He'll probably compose himself next chapter, but it's obvious the anger is swelling inside of him. 

And supposedly Kitahara likes Nagaoka as well? 

I understand the explanation used as to why people are drawn to Nagaoka whether it's as friends (otaku crowd) or someone like Takagawa...but still, it's Nagaoka! xDD


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Next chapter. If I recall correctly the thing happ...Oh god. Translated too?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kyon-kun!!
> 
> I had a feeling Kurosawa would slip up and let his anger out. He'll probably compose himself next chapter, but it's obvious the anger is swelling inside of him.
> 
> ...



Yeah Nagaoka of all people was a shocker...

I dont think he'll take revenge for some reason, or if he does he might regret it. He just seems too calm normally to be upset about it for a long time...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Yeah Nagaoka of all people was a shocker...
> 
> I dont think he'll take revenge for some reason, *or if he does he might regret it*. He just seems too calm normally to be upset about it for a long time...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2009)

I am still waiting for chappie 19.. btw is this a doujin?!  



God of Shinobi said:


> 4 volumes. All of which I've read. Volume 3 and 4 were....



what? only 4?
No way there's got to be another one coming or in production right?


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 18, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> The ending. SUCKS ASS.
> What do you mean by "be careful with raw spoilers"?




*Spoiler*: __ 



did he end up with that girl at the end of volume 4? who was her?
i agree that the ending was lame
dude became soft


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

8ghosts said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf thats the ending of the manga? so there are just 4 vols? there wont be more?
I refuse to this! there must be more!


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 19, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if it is. 
That afro guy taking that girl brought the manga down a few notches


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




He goes out with Sugawa in the end


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

If I were Kurosawa I'd **** up Nagaoka. Don't really like the guy, suprised Takagawa would choose him rather than Kurosawa. 

Spoilers about the end:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah... Kurosawa ends up with Sugawa (Kitahara's bully). Hey at least its better ending up with Kitahara, right?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so thats it? no more kurosawa manga?
there wont be another volume? It is unbelibable the idocy of magister.. her image got destroyed.
TBH I didnt liked the course the manga took but it was entertaining none the less.

Anyways maybe if it wasnt a doujin it would had lasted more since no one was paying the guy to do it. Still another volume would be cool


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel really sorry for Kitahara. 

Kurosawa really slipped up at the end of the chapter, Takagawa will probably stop talking to him for his lash out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice batch release.

Ch.19-23 are now out


----------



## Nightjumper (Jul 24, 2009)

My reaction:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*WHAT*



Need next chapter ASAP


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2009)

.............................!!?

I don't know what else to say^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does someone have a suicide wish?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't believe he actually did that in front of everyone


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

Man, Kurosawa. Stop hurting poor Nogoka(or however you spell it). Poor guy.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2009)

My mouth still didn't close after reading chapter 23

Dear god


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 24, 2009)

It is funny that a parody based manga changed into a compelling teen drama.

Kurosawa action just put all the Shounen Main Character's courage into shame.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL...Courage. I give credit for taking the gall to confess to your crime, but it still doesn't change the fact it's a crime


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2009)

It's one thing to confess a ''regular'' crime.... but something like this?

He's either going to be scolded for making such a bad joke, or he's fucked...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 24, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> It's one thing to confess a ''regular'' crime.... but something like this?
> 
> He's either going to be scolded for making such a bad joke, or he's fucked...



Well, I read the RAWS and I can tell you.

He is fcked badly... but of course, the good thing will follow up though.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Think he would have at least mentioned the friggin blackmail? XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Think he would have at least mentioned the friggin blackmail? XD




*Spoiler*: __ 



You think he'd be petty enough to drag his accomplice into his confession? 




*EDIT:*

Scantlation for Ch.24 is out


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2009)

It's funny how you feel sympathy for someone who fapped onto various people's belongings


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

I feel no sympathy whatsoever. He probably gets a emotional payoff from now being out in the open and having all that retaliation and hatred rained down upon him.

*Edit:* Ch.25 has been released as well xDD


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 25, 2009)

Fast releases.. Are they going non stop until the translate and scan everything?

As for the progression, I kinda like it... I was damn stupid what he did, but I guess it's supposed to be some sort of revelation for him...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh Kurosawa, you big lug

I'm so happy you made freinds again

-Sobs-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, ch.26-27 were released as well. I still wonder why Nagaoka wanted so hard to befriend from for such a long time?


----------



## stardust (Jul 25, 2009)

Bet it will be something like, he himself was alone for so long, so he emphasized with Kurosawa, and didn't want him to feel as lonely as he once did.

And according to FailDoor's blog, they'll have the series over and done with by Tuesday. Another two chapters tomorrow, a long finale chapter on Monday, and an extra chapter on Tuesday.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2009)

I still really really really hate the fact that those 2 are together.

I'm seriously in Kurosawa's shoes. Even if they were to split up, she was already tainted by that guy.

Life is harsh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2009)

The pacing has been going rather smoothly. Ch.28-29 are also out.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2009)

When I saw this pic I was sold. This manga is fucking gold.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

the last like 10 chapters i've read i didnt know WHO to feel bad for lol
and im not going to lie but this manga is around  my top 5


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

Mangafox is broken.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a feeling she'd breakdown big time =/


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't see how them being 'together' Kuro and Suga was confirmed.  They just didn't hate each other.  Also, I really liked how this manga tranformed from perverse parody, to smart perverse parody, to drama.  It was really organic.  makes me want to right Biscuit Hammer again for some reason.


King Lloyd said:


> She's probably gonna be his Misa.


BEST.  MISA.  EVER.


Smoke said:


> I still really really really hate the fact that those 2 are together.
> 
> I'm seriously in Kurosawa's shoes. Even if they were to split up, she was already tainted by that guy.


Fuuuuck that.  Did you hear WHY she is with afro?  Did you hear Kuro explain how fucked up he really was?  Just because afro ain't cool or we don't hear afro's inner monologue, Kuro deserves that cool girl?  No no no and no.  Afro is a fucking hero.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2009)

Ch.30 has been released


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 28, 2009)

Work it better, harder, faster, stronger. Harder, better, faster, stronger.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 28, 2009)

holy shit! what with this sudden love for Onani Master Kurosawa??  lot of chapters to read!!!! THANKS!


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ch.30 has been released



i hope that wasnt the last chapter


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

No it wasn't.


----------



## Mio (Jul 28, 2009)

So in the end he ended up with a hot chick and with a nice personality too.

Jackpot Kurosawa.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 28, 2009)

Moral of the story: Ejaculate on other people's belongings and you will find happiness


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 28, 2009)

Where is the extra chapter?

I eagerly want to read that chapter.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 28, 2009)

The manga had a strange development, but I liked it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Screw development, I want moar chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2009)

Kurosawa x Sugawa, what is this Stockholm syndrome or something?  

Even though their were big hints, and they haven't officially got together, we all know she likes him and is acting like a tsundere. 

And the end with Kitahara was well done.


----------



## stardust (Jul 28, 2009)

I still wanted him with Kitahara. Even though Kitahara is a nastier person, I felt that she could try and overcome everything if Kurosawa was by her side. It would've been more of a cliche, but I would've liked it. I don't know, I felt that she deserved more than that. Still, we got a good amount of closure. I felt a bit emotional when Kurosawa saw her on the platform, I'll admit it. At least she finally came out of her shell. Cutting her hair shows that she's moving forward, and trying to change herself, and it's all because of Kurosawa.

I'm still pretty meh about Kurosawa/Sugawa, but at least it's a natural relationship, it doesn't really feel forced at all.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow I was expecting this to be a gag manga all the way through but it gets really emo later on.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 28, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> No it wasn't.



Thank father time


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2009)

Among my top 5 favorite! And so far there hasnt been any trolling!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2009)

The final (extra/31) chapter was golden. I'm glad those two finally got together pek


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the concept of this manga, but I quit it after I realised there were no nudes 

Also, "Fap Note" is misleading.

I was expecting it to be some hentai version of Death Note.

He writes their name in the Death Note and they have sex with him the next day


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 29, 2009)

hey this one is sugawa right?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Good for Kurosawa, she's got nice boobs.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm glad Kurosawa didn't end up with Kitahara.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 29, 2009)

Sugawa won

I like it *doing Victory dance*

What a satisfaction endings.


----------



## Mio (Jul 29, 2009)

So it ends here? I want more from this awesome manga.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

We all do. We all do.


----------



## wertyu07 (Jul 29, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Sugawa won
> 
> I like it *doing Victory dance*
> 
> What a satisfaction endings.



Were _they_ even trying to_ win_ in the first place? 

*sigh* can't believe its over. such an epic manga.....

another special chapter would be nice


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jul 29, 2009)

I want an Onani Master Kurosawa FC.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

I was once an Onani master.  *sigh*  So long, halcyon days...


----------



## Binary (Jul 29, 2009)

an amazing end to an amazing manga.

 

10/10


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 29, 2009)

31 was the ending? 
Nooooo! I want moar! this manga is really amaizing!


----------



## Mio (Jul 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I was once an Onani master.  *sigh*  So long, halcyon days...


Did you manage to confess your dirty secret to your fapping material?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 29, 2009)

TheStrategist said:


> I want an Onani Master Kurosawa FC.



Me 2
someone should hurry up and make 1


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 30, 2009)

It is shame that the author didn't show Sugawa and Kurosawa married.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you really want a timeskip that much...?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, holy shit mangaka did a good job.

He completely got rid of my sour feelings towards Kuro's first crush going bad, and replaced it with something better.


Awesome manga.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

wertyu07 said:


> Were _they_ even trying to_ win_ in the first place?


How do you win The Game?  Shit I just lost The Game.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 1, 2009)

Anything else similar in tone and effect like this manga was?


----------



## Mio (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm, maybe Death Note and My Balls?


----------



## stardust (Aug 1, 2009)

I still wanted a Kitahara end. I'm disappointed, but that would have been an obvious thing to do, putting the pair of misfits together.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 1, 2009)

sugawa just as planned


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoa, took me just 1 day to finish the whole thing and I freakin' love this manga...or doujin or whatever it is.

Nagaoka is a true hero. 
And so is his GF Takigawa. Best girl of the bunch. 



Kool-Aid said:


> sugawa just as planned



Where did you get those. Onani Master fanarts are a rare bunch.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 3, 2009)

This was a great manga but I missed the Onani Kurosawa that personality was the hook for me.


----------



## Mio (Aug 3, 2009)

Kurosawa was one of the few main protaginists that where my fav characters, the other being Light from Death Note...

Hope there will be atleast some Bonus or Epilogue chapter.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 3, 2009)

EMS Uchiha said:


> Kurosawa was one of the few main protaginists that where my fav characters, the other being Light from Death Note...


Kurosawa has bigger balls than most shounen heroes out there. Saving the world by sacrificing yourself or fighting the most evil force out there don't even compare because you'll always be remembered as a hero.

Kurosawa on the other hand chose to ruin his reputation, gained hatred from friends and had to live to face it. That takes even more courage even if he was wrong in the first place.



> Hope there will be atleast some Bonus or Epilogue chapter.



This official sketch shows what happened during the reunion dinner. 


And there's an text only omake detailing the holiday trip they have 2 years after the manga ended. It's only partly translated though...
Meh DA


----------



## Fran (Aug 3, 2009)

THIS IS THE MOST EPIC MANGA I'VE EVER READ.
Thank you for the recommendation Gene   

Oh gawd.  

The TV Tropes description makes it even better 



> Seriously, Onani Master Kurosawa is about the eponymous Kurosawa, a middle school student in Japan who...spends his time masturbating in the seldom-used girl's bathroom on the third floor of his school. It's also about a girl named Kitahara who is harassed by the more popular girls in class until Kurosawa teaches them a lesson by - yes - masturbating onto their clothes. With dramatic facial expressions that would make Light Yagami blush. Kitahara figures out that it's Kurosawa who did the deed and blackmails him to traumatize other girls for her until she ends up picking a target they both soon regret. And from that point it gets really The Catcher In The Rye-ish. And that's about all I can give without really going into spoiler territory.
> 
> But seriously, it's surprisingly good, it's all the rage at the Image Boards right now.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 3, 2009)

I wish it had been longer, I really really really did like this manga a lot


----------



## Fran (Aug 4, 2009)

^My thoughts too, Smoke.

And. Oh wow. _Wow_. First I was going to just read this for the lulz, but it soon started convoluting into the territories of romance and drama - and done it _very_ well. The protagonist produced serious pangs of empathy from me - not that I jacked off in the clothes of my classmates, but the urge to confess and come clean, and the oh so painful malady of unrequited love. Heartwarming ending - although I'm still confused as to what happened to Kitihara.

Excellent manga.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 4, 2009)

Amazing manga and I felt that its pacing was just right. Kurosawa is a true hero


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 4, 2009)

Most people probably dismiss it the second they hear the name...which is sad because it's pretty good.

I wonder what people like Wuzzman would say about this manga....


----------



## Fran (Aug 4, 2009)

^Yeah, I mean, I wouldn't have minded a light ecchi manga about an onani master  but the dip into drama was executed perfectly. I'd really recommend this series.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 4, 2009)

I read this yesterday.  I was satisfied with it, it was a good manga, though it's true it could have been longer.  Hell, there were months at some points that it just skipped, like.. the second chapter to the third chapter for example, just completely skipped it.  It never introduced his parents either, there were many things it didnt do that could have made it better, but it was good overall.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2009)

I read all 31 chapters in two days, and both were done in the office. It's the same thrill Kurosawa had whenever he goes inside the girl's CR - whereas it's my office cubicle.

I was introduced to this by this blog. Just seeing school girls and the crazy premise of jacking off for justice got me reading. Boy, was I surprised later on with the character movement. I got emotionally invested, and I couldn't stop reading. IMO, this manga is like Toradora gone so terribly wrong (yeah, Kurosawa is Takasu Ryuuji and Lelouch Lamperouge's lovechild).

Redemption is key here. Everyone got their good and satisfying end. I didn't mind who Kurosawa ended up with (I didn't like Kitahara to an extent), but I seriously wished he and Takigawa got together. That girl is the sweetest person ever. Damn that afro dude.

Satisfying, highly recommended, and enjoyment guaranteed. That's all I can say about this series.


----------



## Mio (Aug 8, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I didn't mind who Kurosawa ended up with (I didn't like Kitahara to an extent), but I seriously wished he and Takigawa got together. That girl is the sweetest person ever. Damn that afro dude.


Well, that afro dude is also the sweetest guy ever, they where made for each other... but i seriously hope he cuts that fucking afro.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2009)

Afro is awesome. Never will you find someone like him nowadays. I mean, instead of harboring hate for Kurosawa for what the guy did on his girlfriend, he even wants to be close to him just because everybody else does not. At least his pairing with Kitagawa is justified, IMO, as both really suit each other when it comes to personality.

It made me think at one point if Kitagawa was playing around with Kurosawa's feelings after that day at the karaoke, but I had a feeling that she wanted him to be his confidant, more than being her boyfriend. If anything, I really like Kitagawa, and I feel for Kurosawa if he found it hard to jack-off of her.

Sugawa ending up with Kurosawa was quite a surprise, nor I wouldn't call it forced as it took chapters, plus the bonus one at the end. I mean, I never thought that the girl Kurosawa had BDSM fantasies with or the one he hated at first will be the one he'll end up liking.


----------



## Midus (Aug 8, 2009)

Gah, trying my best to avoid teh spoilers. Just got into this series and I really like the style. Any news on what the Mangaka is doing next or did this finish recently?

Edit: Finished it and loved it. Crazy how my heart was actully beating throughout reading it. I winced everytime I moved to a new page.

Put this up there with Welcome to NHK as manga that hit me on a personal level. Kinda makes me want to change something in myself after finishing this.

In the end, I would have really liked it if Kurosawa admitted to both the Otaku and Takagawa that he was in love with her. Maybe he felt that it would sound too much like he was making an excuse though. Who knows. Would have still liked to see how she reacted though. Interested in whether she was ever interested in him as more than a friend.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 9, 2009)

Midus said:


> In the end, I would have really liked it if Kurosawa admitted to both the Otaku and Takagawa that he was in love with her. Maybe he felt that it would sound too much like he was making an excuse though. Who knows. Would have still liked to see how she reacted though. Interested in whether she was ever interested in him as more than a friend.


Yeah, it would be nice to hear what Takigawa really felt about Kurosawa. She likes him to an extent, that I can tell.

And besides, Kurosawa decided not to go back and move on, hence he got the most unlikely partner. At least he got his own, rather than leaving him without one, or else, he'll still feel bitter about Takigawa.

If there's something that I wanted to see fully is Kitahara's resolution with the bullies. I mean, it was left to our imagination on how it happened, as Kitahara got out of her hikikomori ways at the end.


----------



## Midus (Aug 9, 2009)

Emergency Exit has translated part one of the "After the Juvenile" story which takes place 2 years after their middle school trip. The entire Web Novel is apparently also being rewritten and released as an actual Novel in Japan. Maybe it got a bit popular.

Link removed


----------



## _<3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Midus said:


> Gah, trying my best to avoid teh spoilers. Just got into this series and I really like the style. Any news on what the Mangaka is doing next or did this finish recently?
> 
> Edit: Finished it and loved it. Crazy how my heart was actully beating throughout reading it. I winced everytime I moved to a new page.
> 
> ...



Good post, and I especially agree with what you wrote in the last paragraph, it was one of those horrifying moments when you subconsciously, but just for a split second feel the urge to try and find a fanfic with your prefered alternate ending. Luckily enough my will was strong enough and I refrained, and I doubt one exists anyway. . .

All in all a nice read, recommended : )


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 9, 2009)

Midus said:


> Emergency Exit has translated part one of the "After the Juvenile" story which takes place 2 years after their middle school trip. The entire Web Novel is apparently also being rewritten and released as an actual Novel in Japan. Maybe it got a bit popular.
> 
> Omega Level


An Onani rewrite in novel form? Sounds good to me.


----------



## StarFisherX (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll admit it, I started reading this series hoping it would be a typically ecchi series, which I occasionally enjoy reading, but I never it to resonate with me so well. Epic series indeed. :mj


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

I read this a while ago, it was pretty good.

Has every chapter been translated now?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, all chapters have been translated.

I just finished reading the "After The Juvenile" story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I seriously wish that we're not going to be baited again by another possible Kurosawa X Takigawa pairing. Or some shippers actually want Kurosawa X Kitahara.

If you ask me though, I'm okay with any. Heck, I'm okay with Sugawa already.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 10, 2009)

I like it with sugawa already. I think it is pretty neat, besides sugawa has bigger boobs than magister. And magister was a dumb chick , dumb chicks are bad for our hero.

ANyways, someone has to translate that omake and the coloured pic of what happened during the reunion.

I wish this manga had been longer cause I really enjoyed it and it was one of the few where the main char was my favorite. Srsly most of the shonen heroes these days are a bunch of pansies.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 10, 2009)

NOOOOO!!! Don't call Magistel-dono a dumb chick! 

Sugawa is so tsundere, though. And that's one of her redeeming qualities.

I found some site where you can hear what the characters sound like, if they had voices. This is like, begging for an anime adaptation.


----------



## Mio (Aug 10, 2009)

Omfg Sugawa talks like Kizaru.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 10, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> NOOOOO!!! Don't call Magistel-dono a dumb chick!
> 
> Sugawa is so tsundere, though. And that's one of her redeeming qualities.



Magistel was dumb an uninteligent for choosing Brocoli over the Manly Kurosawa.
Sugawa at the other side is waay hotter, has bigger bwebs and looks more interesting.
As a matter of fact I wanna see an Ilustrated Omake of Sugawa and Kurosawa Making out or goin to the next level
Or with Kurosawa and the red haired model... yeah...

Yes... I think we can make that actually happen.. 

Oh btw This is the official site of the Author Ise Katsura:
Link removed

We should invite him to Narutoforums so we could chat with him =D
I am sure he will love to see the fans from all the world he has made.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't believe i actually read this.

I started reading it because people said it was a parody of death note. It wasn't but the first 10 or so chapters had me laughing quite a bit. The serious mood to it made it all the more hilarious. 

I liked the change however. Kurosawa got some pretty good development and i really pitied the guy. I didn't think the class would forgive him so easily but whatever. I thought the squirrel girl would atleast try to kill someone though. 

Overall a pretty good read with full of laughs.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 10, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Yes... I think we can make that actually happen..
> 
> Oh btw This is the official site of the Author Ise Katsura:
> aquí



That Haaaan! thing is another manga???...I would love to read more of this author .


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 10, 2009)

Fapnote

Great read. Getting the tsundere girl at the end is like the little cherry on top of the awesome cake.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 10, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Magistel was dumb an uninteligent for choosing Brocoli over the Manly Kurosawa.


Seriously, that pairing got us all either going "NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" or what you said - that she's dumb for choosing Genki Afro.

Novel suggests the return of Takigawa X Kurosawa, although as I said, I really don't mind Sugawa X Kurosawa. Tsundere is sometimes better, I say.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2009)

Man, y'all bitches are shallow.  I mean, if you're going to care for pairing, you should care for what makes the character happy.  Not to mention forgiveness or not, dude jacked it onto her outfit.


----------



## Midus (Aug 11, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> That Haaaan! thing is another manga???...I would love to read more of this author .



The author writes Web Novels. This manga was a side project of his I guess. An adaptation of one of his Web Novels that was written by him and drawn by another. Haaaan! is just another web novel.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 11, 2009)

That title sounds like coming from an excited girl during sexual intercourse.

And there's also "Master" and "Servant" in the pic. 

Is anyone listening to the sound dramas? It works best while reading the manga. I swear, I have to commend Naito's voice actress for doing a great "job".


----------



## TadloS (Nov 7, 2009)

Really great doujin, marathon-ed yesterday.   Now going to read novel.


----------



## Fran (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah seriously, this is an incredibly twisted story of romance and isolation. I intended to read it for the lulz, but damn I got trapped.
Well, the Death Note part was hilarious


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 7, 2009)

Some good references yeah..

I find it strange to think anyone read this without getting trapped...


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Recently began to read this    Such a weird manga 

I'm only on chapter 16 though, so about half way down.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

The first 20 or so chapters were awesome, then the following chapters and the end heavily disappointed me. The first moment I didn't realize it already was the end when I read the last page. Though Maiko turned out cute and became one of my faves there.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

She is currently my favorite 

Edit: Meant Takigawa


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

You're almost done then I guess? Before the end she's in a rather bad spotlight.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

No I'm still in the beginning   Guess I haven't gotten to that part where she starts looking bad.  Right now only he looks bad. 

Do you like the guy?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

The guy Kurosawa?  Yeah, I can relate  You must be confusing who Maiko is, she's one of the bullies .


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah him   And figures  

Yeah I was, she's evil   I like Takigawa, I assumed when you were referring to a girl you meant her since she seems like the best ;__;


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Takigawa is cute too, she and Kurosawa were fitting. Kitahara became a freak towards the end, at first she was ok though. You should catch up before I spoil you entirely


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

She is adorable   And "were fitting"   Spoiling me indeed ;__;  I got to the part where Kitahara became a bit crazy though   Unless even more crazy?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

She becomes a total nutcase, and annoying at that. It wasn't a spoiler as you imagine it to be


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah she started going down that path pretty soon


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Do you like Kurosawa even or why do you read it?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm, he's an interesting character   I don't know, sometimes reminds me of you  

But I think it's such a weird manga, and I like weird things every now and then.  Why did you read it anyway?  Because you liked him?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Still surprising that you like it.

I saw the "just as planned" panel and a few others posted on NF and had to read it  How did you find it at all?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

In some ways it makes me feel a bit awkward though  lol like when he starts to kind of like someone and suddenly reacts down there 

Oh yeah, and the Jizz one   You started reading it right after that?

I think I saw it on your MyAnimeList and read the plot summary, weird enough to try it out


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2010)

just wanted to bump this thread in case anyone hasn't read it yet.  Just finished and thought it was awesome.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 6, 2010)

It was decent but overrated.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 6, 2010)

i wouldn't know if it was overrated or not cause i just found out about it, but I thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> It was decent but overrated.



Naah it got the hype right , no more or less to be called underrated or overrated...just what deserved.


----------



## Oxymoron (Oct 6, 2010)

If anything its underrated, I tried to find a similar high school/college drama with psychological elements as this one and all I saw people recommend are totally average/bad mangas like Unbalance, GE, Suzuka etc.

So far this is one of the best in a genre.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

We need more manga like this


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think it's overrated at all. It deserves the praise it gets, for its remarkable shift in genre, and the cumming of age of Kurosawa. He seriously manned up.

This is one of my favourites.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 7, 2010)

haven't been here (or read this manga) in AGES!!!

wow.. where can i read this now??


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> haven't been here (or read this manga) in AGES!!!
> 
> wow.. where can i read this now??



Chapter 5


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 7, 2010)

much appreciated, broski!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow somebody's still reading this?

I remember reading this in 07. Good times.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I might just reread it cause of the awesomeness


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 7, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING CHRIST!!

IM ON CHAPTER 23 PAGE 21!

DONT TELL ME CONFESSES!! MY HEART IS BEATING *FAST!*

edit: fuck he confessed!!

i'm speechless!!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this epic manga..seriously, how fucking daft of me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 7, 2010)

just finished the manga...


wow. just.. wow...

the ending.. so perfect!!

hats of to the mangaka!!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 8, 2010)

haha im glad i bumped this thread im surpised i never read it till now


----------



## Inugami (Oct 8, 2010)

Someone knows if there's a english version of the novel?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 8, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Someone knows if there's a english version of the novel?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks! , gonna read it later.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought that was just an afterstory, not the actual novel.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 9, 2010)

Satisfactory.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry for the sudden revival of the thread, nothing new to report.

As I was searching for another manga title, I stumbled to this thread and saw this:


@lk3mizt said:


> HOLY FUCKING CHRIST!!
> 
> IM ON CHAPTER 23 PAGE 21!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that reaction is priceless.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 13, 2011)

hearing the title the first time i would have never thought to say this but: greatest manga ever written.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 14, 2011)

I got into the series thinking that I'll get some cheap laughs like from "my balls" or "yuria 100 shiki" and how people keep mentioning that it's "fap note". Instead it does something like a public service announcement towards the end and it was quite profound. 

If i had to describe it, I would say it is like an analysis of the human condition. Interaction, loneliness, regret, redemption, joy, pain, self indulgence, magnanimity are all explored. It presents some people who go through life jaded, their hearts filled full with cynicism. For some of them along the way their hearts open up and make room for another. Joy and pain come together and these people struggle to come to terms with whether the joy is worth the pain. The story is not about masturbation, it's about bravery and dispelling illusions for real *happiness.*


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 7, 2011)

Picture Drama Chapter 1: Chapter 78

I was quite surprised to see this as I've not heard anything about this. Seeing this is labeled as chapter 1, I believe there should be more in the future.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn, one of the best reads.
Ever!


----------



## Danchou (Sep 14, 2014)

Great manga.

I finished it in 2 days. Kurosawas transformation was glorious to behold and sort of inspiring.

The ending was great as well.

Also MAGISTER is awesome waifu. <3


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah i read this recently too. Loved it. There is a short written sequel too but i forgot the site.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2015)

Took a little more than a day...but I finished this manga. Wow...was a great read.

So I heard a few people recommend this on reddit, and after read the synopsis on MAL, I got kinda confused as to why this was so highly regarded. The first few chapters we see Kurosawa doing fucked up perverted things...and we see the insanely pessimistic outlook he has on other people and life in general. However, he kept to himself and didn't hurt anyone...that is, until the contract with Kitahara began. 

Jeez...for middle schoolers, that's kinda a fucked up thing to do lol. Jizzin on clothes/books/etc...probably pretty traumatizing for the victims. I knew once Kitahara proposed Takigawa as a candidate that shit was about to get real. The one person that Kurosawa cared for in this life, the one person who made his heart beat like that and made him regret doing what he did...ugh, rough.

I'm honestly pretty shocked that he confessed to his crimes (and even more shocked that he was allowed back in class, and no legal action was taken against him lol). That thorny path though...allowed him to grow as a person, and eventually allowed him to save Kitahara. I'm glad his friends forgave him, and I'm glad that he was able to find another girl that made his heart beat like that (in the form of Sugawa).

This was a pretty short series, but my God, this is easily one of my most favorite series in recent memory. Being able to confess to his fucked up crimes and being able to persist through the torment and come out a better person because of it...quite inspiring. Definitely recommending this to my friends...good times.

Oh, I saw there is a small story titled "Onani Master Kurosawa: After the Juvenile". I think I'll give that a read whenever I get the chance...




Also, obligatory this was an amazing "coming" of age series


----------



## hehey (Mar 22, 2015)

Brings back memories, went back and reread the last chapter... still love it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh, man. I remember this series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I really am glad I read this...


----------

